# DL380G4 not recognizing HP SmartArray 6400



## erikf154 (Jan 13, 2011)

Got a HP DL380G4 connected to HP SmartArray 6400 that it's not recognizing. The server comes with a SmartArray 6i which is being recognized. 

```
# dmesg | grep ciss
ciss0: <HP Smart Array 6i> port 0x4000-0x40ff mem 0xf9ff0000-0xf9ff1fff,0xf9f80000-0xf9fbffff irq 51 at device 3.0 on pci4
ciss0: SIMPLE Transport
ciss0: [ITHREAD]
da0 at ciss0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
```

It works fine on a couple of other servers (but they are running 7.2):

```
#dmesg|grep ciss
ciss0: <HP Smart Array 6i> port 0x5000-0x50ff mem 0xf7df0000-0xf7df1fff,0xf7d80000-0xf7dbffff irq 24 at device 4.0 on pci2
ciss0: [ITHREAD]
ciss1: <HP Smart Array 6400> port 0x6000-0x60ff mem 0xf7ff0000-0xf7ff1fff,0xf7f80000-0xf7fbffff irq 32 at device 4.0 on pci6
ciss1: [ITHREAD]
da0 at ciss0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da1 at ciss1 bus 2 target 0 lun 0
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you compared BIOS settings (for system and Smart Array)?


----------



## erikf154 (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had a look, but what exactly would I be looking for. In the SmartArray BIOS the only options are creating/deleting/viewing volumes, or specify the device to the main boot device.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2011)

Compare the settings between a working and a non-working system, I mean.


----------

